
Weekly Machine Learning Opensource Roundup - stkim1
https://blog.pocketcluster.io/2017/12/21/weekly-machine-learning-opensource-roundup-dec-21-2017/
======
wepple
This looks like an interesting resource, however the first link I clicked
(regarding TF analysis of 1.4 billion records breached) links to a github repo
with a couple of python files for parsing raw data and a big ol “todo” for the
actual analysis/ML part.

~~~
stkim1
The examples are there to provide interesting implementations, tutorials,
and/or articles as easy entries. I'd say some of them might look little dull
to experienced veterans.

Nonetheless, they are valuable for those who seek to indulge into the fields.
Hope you can look at them in that angle.

~~~
wepple
So I’m very far from experienced or a veteran in this field. Perhaps I didn’t
word it properly - the github repo literally had no ML code at all. It was a
todo.

In general, it’s a great resource. The field moves so fast it’s nice to have a
no-BS list of things to peruse once a week. The SNR of twitter has gotten so
bad, I could replace it with something like a weekly update.

~~~
stkim1
Ah, actually, the author's github repository has notebook, data, and
additional tutorials. It's just that he did not link them in README.md. For
example, you can see "Beginner MNIST" here (
[https://github.com/Andrewnetwork/WorkshopScipy/blob/master/N...](https://github.com/Andrewnetwork/WorkshopScipy/blob/master/Notebooks/Beginner%20MNIST.ipynb)
) Since every collected project is periodically updated, the links in
README.md might work sometime later.

I'm usually very careful when selecting a project, and his project gave me a
hesitant moment. But, I thought the amount of material gone into building the
project would outweigh inconvenience. I think I was short-sighted there. I'll
make a note on this, and try to make clear communication with author in the
future.

